# SS 17.04.21 - Sallinen #4



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Aulis Sallinen (1935 - )

Symphony No. 4

I. Andante poco giocoso
II. Dona nobis pacem (attacca)
III. Finale
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This weekend we will listen Aulis Sallinen #4. I have following disc in my collection:









Symphony available also in spotify:





and youtube:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Good choice! I reckon this one is the finest of Sallinen's Symphonies (to date, he says optimistically!). I really love the orchestral colours. I have three different recordings, under James de Preist (BIS) Okko Kamu (Finlandia, Mika's issue above), and Ari Rasilainen (CPO). Hard to choose a favourite, I'll go for de Preist.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Have the DePreist recording also, so I'll listen to this. Sallinen's music has always been a favorite.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Rasilainen here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the BIS and the CPO versions (bought the complete CPO box for a bargain price). I'll go for the BIS tonight.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 154099


Sallinen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 49

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen

This cpo for me


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me via Spotify


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Ari Rasilainen / Norrköping Symphony Orhestra on CPO. Cool symphjony!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Not a Symphony I know - I gave the DePriest recording a listen on Qobuz.


----------

